
255Tbps: World’s fastest network could carry entire internet on a single fiber - peter_d_sherman
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/192929-255tbps-worlds-fastest-network-could-carry-all-the-internet-traffic-single-fiber
======
ChuckMcM
These results are impressive, however they don't talk about how difficult it
is to attach those multi-core fibers to end points can be.

